# Buying season for Lean Hog



## Investor123 (4 September 2008)

September marks the start of the school year and Federal purchases, plus demand surge with Christmas hams will help to push Lean Hog prices up.

According to last week's CFTC data, hedge funds have increased net long position by 4199 contracts or 36%.

Price had rebounded from the support level of 68.00.

My proprietory trading system had signal BUY for Lean Hog.

Bought 1 lot of Lean Hog Dec08 at 69.50
Stop level at 67.80
Target level at 73.00
Value of $1 is US$400


----------



## frugal.rock (12 February 2021)

The poor manipulated Chinese peoples are complaining about the price of pork domestically.
(You won't hear that on the news)

Lean hogs are in fashion again.
Mmmm, sweet and sour pork...yummo.
Nice gap up a few weeks ago...

Now, does anyone have any ideas of how one could exploit this, apart from putting nose rings and lipstick on 'em ? 🐷👄


----------



## qldfrog (12 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> The poor manipulated Chinese peoples are complaining about the price of pork domestically.
> (You won't hear that on the news)
> 
> Lean hogs are in fashion again.
> ...



probably seasonal due to Chinese New Year starting today: Happy new year to all our Chinese friends


----------



## frugal.rock (12 February 2021)

qldfrog said:


> probably seasonal due to Chinese New Year starting today: Happy new year to all our Chinese friends



Has been high prices there for a while, I actually heard about it 3 months ago...

It reminds me looking out a central Beijing hotel window at 4am this time of year 15 years ago..... 
a guy was riding along in the fog on a bike with the table tray (a bike ute sort of thing)  with around 10 dead hogs stacked on it. 
Times have changed, was very few cars then, everyone had bikes. 
Now, roads are full of cars. 
Still plenty of bikes though...

Coincidentally but unrelated, I flew into Paris a few days later...


----------



## Value Collector (13 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Now, does anyone have any ideas of how one could exploit this
> 
> View attachment 119962



This is how they are exploited.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 May 2021)

Can anyone suggest a full process on how I could go short on lean hogs futures?
Have only traded long through WBC and SWF.

I can't see too much upside left and figure there's enough time to prep and wait for the inevitable...

20 year chart. I note Landline had a segment on piggies which I missed but will hopefully get to watch tonight, when the family has finished with me.


----------



## cutz (30 May 2021)

@frugal.rock 

You can access futures and options with Interactive Brokers, ticker HE


----------

